# Hello fellow Mac users...I'm new to Mac and have rar questions.



## TWillmann (Dec 20, 2008)

If you please?? 


I've had my mac for about 5 months now, and before that a PC, and my problem is the same...

I just cannot figure out how rar files work after downoading a movie that has them. 

as for movies that don't have them, its simple...I download the them and then play the movie right away.


but when a movie is in a rar format, I am completely lost! I have spent hours upon hours researching this problem, but all I find are discussions that are 
WAAAAAAAY over my head and of no help at all.


So here I am, asking, no, begging for help!!! And help in newbie terms, if you please?

I don't know how I can pay you all back for your help, but if there is a way, I'm game.


Thank you in advance!!


Johnny


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I recommend perusing the links provided by this page.


----------



## TWillmann (Dec 20, 2008)

been there, done that, numerous times, and still no luck. I ust can't seem to find any info for newbies...I get lost in all the mumbo jumbo.

But thanks anyway!


----------



## TWillmann (Dec 20, 2008)

Any help for a newbie??

I've downloaded a lot of movies and made them work, but these rar files stump me every time...I just don't know how to combine them to make them play all at once. There has got to be a simple answer?

Please???


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

From one of those links:

*Step 1*

Learn about .rar files. .Rar files are popular with Windows users (the main .rar expander being WinRar), but you can also open .rar files on your Mac.

*Step 2*

Use StuffIt Expander if your computer runs Mac OS X. This program is built in to the system. You can use StuffIt Expander to decompress .rar files on your Mac. StuffIt Expander also opens several other compressed file types.

*Step 3*

Use a decompression tool such as UnrarX to open .rar files on a Mac. UnrarX is available for Mac OS X 10.0 and higher.

*Step 4*

Download software such as RAR Expander, which supports Apple scripts and can also expand multiple archives at once.

*Step 5*

Open .rar files on your Mac by dragging the files and then dropping them onto the icon for your expander software. The software will then decompress and open the files so you can use them.

I don't think you're going to find any simpler instructions than those. :shrug:


----------



## TWillmann (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you so much! I'll try to follow you instuctions, but they look Greek to me...I think I might have to hire someone to come here and do this for me. I've tried so hard to understand all this and it's so frustrating!

But thanks again!


----------



## TWillmann (Dec 20, 2008)

I just tried all of the above and no luck whatsoever!!

Where the hell am I supposed to drag all the rar files???????


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

TWillmann said:


> I just tried all of the above and no luck whatsoever!!
> 
> Where the hell am I supposed to drag all the rar files???????


You need to give us more info?

What exactly happens when you try using any of the above programs?
Are any error messages displayed?

Are you testing multiple files or just a single rar file? 
(Is it possible the file is corrupt? Lots of those on the Net.)


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I've used RAR Expander (posted above) for a while now, and never had a problem with it.

What is your exact problem when using it? Any error message come up?


----------



## uk404 (Dec 31, 2008)

Where did you download these movies from? are they in the form movie.rar.01, movie.rar.02, etc?


----------

